# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  प्रजनन क्षमता पर थायराइड का नकारात्मक असर

## Apurv Sharma

अगर कोई व्यक्ति  इस बात को लेकर चिंतित है कि थायरायड का आपकी प्रजनन क्षमता पर प्रभाव पड़ रहा है तो कंसिव करने से पहले थायराइड की समस्याओं को सुलझाना आपके लिए अत्*यंत महत्वपूर्ण हो जाता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि का प्रजनन में अहम किरदार होता है।
हार्मोनल असंतुलन थायराइड की समस्याओं के लिए एक ट्रिगर के रूप में कार्य कर सकते हैं। यह जानने से पहले कि थायराइड के कौन-कौन से ऐसे कारण्*ा है जो आपकी प्रजनन क्षमता को प्रभावित करते है, हम सब से पहले थाइराइड के कार्यों के बारें में पता कर लेते है जो बहुत महत्वपूर्ण है। आइए जानें कुछ महत्वपूर्ण बाते -

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*महत्वपूर्ण :-
*
 थायरायड क्*योंकि शरीर के कई हार्मोन को विनियमित करने के लिए जिम्मेदार है, इसलिए थाइराइड का आपके अन्य शारीरिक कार्यों पर भी सीधा प्रभाव पड़ता है। कुछ अधिक प्रभावित हार्मोनल कंडीशन जैसे मासिक धर्म चक्र में परिवर्तन, एस्ट्रोजन और  रजोनिवृत्ति की शुरुआत, ब्रेस्*ट फीड करने की क्षमता आदि शामिल हैं। हालांकि, थायराइड सबसे अधिक महिला की प्रजनन क्षमता को प्रभावित कर सकते हैं, विशेष रूप से जब वह गर्भवती होने की कोशिश में है या उसकी गर्भावस्था की पूर्ण अवधि चल रही है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आपके प्रजनन क्षमता पर थायराइड का असर :-*आइए जानें थायराइड आपके प्रजनन क्षमता को कैसे प्रभावित करता हैं। थायराइड आम तौर पर दो प्रकार के (अन्*डर एक्टिव थायराइड) हाइपोथायरायडिज्म और (ओवर एक्टिव थायराइड) हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म का होता हैं। इन दोनो थायराइड में ही प्रजनन समस्याएं आती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के प्रभाव  :-

*वे महिलाओं जिनको हाइपोथायरायडिज्म की समस्या होती है, उनको प्रजनन के सम्*बन्*ध में थोड़ी अधिक समस्याओ  का सामना करना पड़ता है। यह बहुत आवश्यक है कि वे महिलाएं गर्भवती बनने पर विचार कर रही है उनको सबसे पहले इस बीमारी के लिए उचित चिकित्सा उपचार लेना चाहिए। तीव्र हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के उपचार के अभाव में बच्*चे के विकास में अनके प्रकार की समस्*याएं आती है, जैसे- बच्*चा में कम बुद्धि, बौनापन, बच्*चों के अंगो का ठीक प्रकार से न बनाना आदि। स्*टील बर्थ और गर्भपात आदि की घटनाएं भी हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के इलाज के अभाव में महिलाओं के सा*थ में बढ़ रही हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म के प्रभाव :-*वे महिलाओं जिन्हें  हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म की समस्या होती है, उनको आमतौर पर प्रजनन सम्*बन्*धी कठिनाइयों का सामना कम करना पड़ता है। पर अक्सर उनका गर्भावस्*था का समय अधिक कठिन होता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म की तरह हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म में भी महिलाओं में गर्भपात का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। इसके अलावा, अगर उनके थायरायड की हालत कम मॉडरेट है (जो एक एंडोक्राइनोलॉजिस  ट द्वारा निर्धारित), तो वहां पर मां या बच्चे में से किसी को भी स्वास्थ्य जोखिम का थोड़ा ज्*यादा खतरा रहता है। गंभीर हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म होने पर महिलाओं में एनीमिया, उच्च रक्तचाप और संक्रमण होने की संभावना अधिक रहती है और साथ ही साथ बच्*चों को भी कई परेशानियों से गुजराना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जानने योग्य बाते :- 

*वेज्ञानिक तोर पर ऐसा माना जाता है कि गर्भावस्था की पहली छमाही के दौरान भ्रूण का विकास केवल थायराइड हार्मोन के लिए मां पर निर्भर करता है, इसलिए यह जरूरी है कि जिन महिला को थायराइड की बीमारी हो उनको उचित उपचार करवाना चाहिए। साथ ही साथ जिन महिलाओं को लगता है उनको थायरायड की समस्या हो सकती है उनको भी तुरंत डॉक्टर से इस विषय की चिंताओं के बारें में बात करके उचित जांच की पेशकश करनी चाहिए।

----------

